# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Cyclophiops Major, Asian green snake

## infernalis

Love these guys, docile, beautiful, and make a great display.

----------


## infernalis



----------


## 4theSNAKElady

OMG! That snake is soo cool! Do they just eat worms?! I hate worms...eew.

----------


## CeLLLLL

how are the husbandry requirements for them? Although I can just look it up... some feedback from an owner would be great as well. They look really good.

----------


## infernalis

> how are the husbandry requirements for them? Although I can just look it up... some feedback from an owner would be great as well. They look really good.


I'm really beat right now, But I promise to log on tomorrow and give a full rundown.

 Meanwhile, do a Google search, I already know where most of the results will lead you :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## infernalis

Cyclophiops Major basic care:

 A semi Arboreal / Semi Terrestrial species they spend most of their time up in trees for security and safety climbing down to feed on earthworms and insect larvae.

 Diurnal by nature making them a fantastic display snake provided you have the right vivarium set up. Preferably a tall upright type enclosure with either fake or natural plants to climb on. I made this cage up for under $30 with items from a craft store and some wood from home depot. (already had the sheet of glass it was from a table top)



 The species is found in the Asian rain forest regions, so an elevated humidity is beneficial to the snake for proper shedding. I use coconut (eco earth) since it holds moisture well, don't keep it so wet it's heavy and sloppy, or it will mold.

 A quick misting once or twice a day seems to keep these snakes content.

 Cage temperatures should be maintained at around 80-85 degrees (F) and do not use a basking lamp. for the following reasons...

1. A basking lamp inside the cage will result in burns on your snake, The snake will attempt to wrap around the fixture regularly. 

2. A basking lamp over a screen will result in the snake rubbing the skin off it's nose trying to escape.

 So the best way to keep the cage warm is UTH or simply place the enclosure in a room that can maintain the suggested temperatures.

 For lighting I prefer to use a low voltage L.E.D. floodlight, They produce very little heat (no burns)  run on 12 volts (no shock hazard) and can be easily powered by a small wall transformer.

 Regardless of what anyone else may ever try and tell you, this species will NOT accept crickets, Anoles, pinkies or fish as a food source.

 The only food items I have ever been successful in feeding this species is big fat night crawlers, they love 'em. 

 This species of snake has a high metabolism, so 3-4 night crawlers should be offered daily. Once a week you may sprinkle some reptile supplement on the worms (sparingly) for piece of mind.

 The specimens I have worked with are rather tolerant of handling as long as no sudden movements spook them.

 Anything I missed, please ask.

 This arrangement seems to work well for feeding....





an example of what to expect with your lighting..



 My source for 12 volt LED lighting is at this link...

http://www.goldengadgets.com/led-lig...ulb-par20.html

 You may contact me via PM at this forum, or the contact button at my website, link in signature.

----------

CeLLLLL (06-26-2010)

----------


## Hyper Joe

> Cyclophiops Major basic care:
> 
>  .... Regardless of what anyone else may ever try and tell you, this species will NOT accept crickets, Anoles, pinkies or fish as a food source....




On this note that "they do not eat pinkies." The Asian Giant Green snake does and can eat pinkies unscented and frozen thawed. I just put a pinky in the same tub as the worm. I didn't have to rub them together or anything. After that pinkies unscented live or frozen thawed (with a slight wiggle) they like movement.

----------


## infernalis

Wow! that's cool.

 I stand corrected. (in a good way)

 Some species catch us off guard. here is a Storeria Dekayi doing the same thing...

----------


## gman8585

What a interesting snake

----------


## garweft

> What a interesting snake


There are plenty of interesting snakes out there that most keepers never consider working with. Which is fine for people like me because their lack of interest keeps prices low and competition for the best specimens at a minimum..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Krynn

Hey Infernalis,

Just curious as to how the snake is doing. I know that they typically have had very low life spans in captivity (less then a year). Does your snake appear malnourished in any way? Is it still feeding regularly?

I would absolutely love one of these guys but it seems as though they have yet to be bred in captivity so far.

----------

